# Injured. TB500 ?



## Fsuphisig (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been reading up on the stuff but I haven't found too many logs on this forum to really get a clear answer. You guys ever used this stuff ? I just recently tore either my miniscus and or acl/mcl this past weekend, waiting to take an MRI. Does anyone recommend this for this type of injury ?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 29, 2014)

I be heard nothing but good things about the stuff. It's worth a shot. Can't hurt.


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 29, 2014)

I ran it for a while for some tendon issues.  It didn't really do much for me, but I may not have run enough for long enough, IDK.  I've never used HGH, but I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## DF (Aug 29, 2014)

I've used TB500 a few times.  I felt it helped 2 out of the 3 times that I used it for bi tendonitis.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 29, 2014)

It depends on where you get it. I've had good and I've had some that nearly killed me. Worth a shot.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 29, 2014)

I think I'll give it a try, I don't want to be out too long so I'll do anythin to get back in the gym and start squatting again, anyone order some recently and know where's gtg ?


----------



## Rumpy (Aug 30, 2014)

I got mine from GWP.  I pinned 2.5mg 2X week for 8 weeks if I recall.  As I said before, I was taking for tendonitis in my forearms but it didn't seem to do much for me.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 30, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> I got mine from GWP.  I pinned 2.5mg 2X week for 8 weeks if I recall.  As I said before, I was taking for tendonitis in my forearms but it didn't seem to do much for me.



I used it for the same thing.  Seemed to work after $thousands$ in therapy failed. I was also running EQ at the time, not sure if that made any difference. 5mg per week for a few months if I remember correctly.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 30, 2014)

Id try bpc-157, it seems better....


----------

